# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : La Quête de l'Oiseau du Temps

## kilfou

Grand classique aujourd'hui dans le Canard BD parce qu'il est juste et bon de prendre son temps parfois, de ne pas céder aux sirènes des nouveautés et des modes éphemères. Bon en l'occurence, je suis un peu de mauvaise foi puisque cette série vient de connaître la parution d'un nouveau volume. Mais bon, quand le T1 est paru en 1983, on peut dire que ce n'est pas une nouveauté nan ? L'exercice est difficile pour moi : comment présenter le nouveau tome d'un nouveau cycle sans spoiler méchamment l'originale tout en informant les aficionados ? J'en sais foutre rien mais je tente, les pleureuses spoilées n'avaient qu'à lire ce monument avant.

 Monument ? J'exagère à peine. Grand classique ? Certainement. Serge Le Tendre (le scénaristre), aidé par Régis Loisel (vous savez, celui de _Peter Pan_), ont en effet créé le monde d'Ackbar - rien à voir avec le calamar trappeur - peuplé de bestioles improbables, de princes sorciers, de chevaliers servants etc. Un vrai petit monde pétri d'heroic fantasy classique mais avec THE idée : confier la quête du titre (i.e. sauver le monde des griffes d'un dieu assoupi) à un vieillard, un guerrier légendaire, Bragon. Le dit Bragon se voyant confier cette quête par son ancien amour, Mara, princesse-sorcière, qui lui colle dans les pattes Pelisse, sa fille. Mais est-ce la fille de Bragon ?... Et comme elle est belle comme un camion (je colle à l'époque de la parution originale avec une expression surranée, c'est beau le journalisme total), ben y a deux jeunes zouaves qui rejoignent l'aventure : Bullrog est un ancien élève de Bragon plutôt revanchard et l'Inconnu est.............inconnu, vous êtes perspicace.

 Vous aurez donc compris que _La Quête_ est plus l'histoire de personnages, de relations entre eux, de non-dits, d'espoirs bref plus une histoire de sentiments humains plutôt que d' héroïsme. Et c'est justement là tout l'attrait de cette série. Oh je ne dis pas que l'épique n'est pas là, vous aurez droit à de la chouette aventure à travers pleins de paysages variés, à des combats dantesques et tout ce qu'il faut dans de l'héroic fantasy. Mais c'est cette touche d'humain qui fait la différence, cette petite pincée d'humour, ce saupoudrage d'émotion qui rendent cette série si chère à mon coeur.

 Je me suis attardé longtemps sur la force du scénario mais évidemment, le dessin n'est pas en reste, Loisel oblige. Alors oui, les couleurs ont un peu vieilli (une rumeur parle d'une réédition recolorisée mais bon, quand je vois le traitement infligée à l'Incal, je reste circonspect) mais le reste est solide. Les cadrages, la narration et même la forme des phylactères ont fait école et Loisel a construit un monde solide, plausible et avec des jungles pleines de lianes.

 Je parlais d'une nouveauté, j'y viens enfin. En effet, _La Quête_ s'est vu doter d'un cycle-préquelle nommé de façon fort à propos : _Avant la Quête_. On suit donc Bragon dans sa jeunesse, acquiérant petit à petit son statut de mythe vivant. On pourrait craindre l'effet Satr Wars avec des albums à chier, surtout en sachant qu'il y a eu 3 dessinateurs différents(Lidwine, Aouamri et Mallié pour le dernier qui vient de paraître) sur les 3 tomes parus mais nan, vraiment pas. L'unité dans le style et la qualité sont présents tout du long, preuve que le père Loisel a dû veiller au grain, tout en s'occupant de garder la même recette délicieuse pour le scénar avec son compère Le Tendre. Recette qui comprend évidemment plein de lianes, à l'ombre, au premier plan. Vous verrez. Peut être même dans la preview du T2 ou celle du T3.

 Bref, une chouette série, qui traverse sans peine les décennies et les modes (elle en a même inspiré une, suivez mon regard...). Du beau travail, très bien fait, avec des planches magnifiques au service d'une histoire finalement simple mais si travaillée. Du travail d'artisans, d'orfèvres en somme. Si, comme moi, vous êtes déjà fan, vous pouvez lire les yeux fermés _En Quête de l'Oiseau du Temps_, un beau livre d'interviews et d'analyse des époux Pissavy-Yvernault.

 PS : le concours est prolongé d'une semaine dans mon infinie bonté, même si le compte des BD s'arrête toujours au 20/04/10 à 0h00GMT. (Tain j'ai l'impression d'être James Bond).

_La Quête de l'Oiseau du Temps,Serge Le Tendre & Régis Loisel, Dargaud, 4 tomes (série finie)_
_Avant la Quête, Le Tendre, Loisel et al., Dargaud, 3 tomes parus (en cours).
_

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## CorranCarpenter

Hohoho "le calamar trappeur", je l'aime bien celle-là !

----------


## Aween`

Super BD, surtout la fin. Let's spoil!

----------


## kilfou

Le premier qui spoile, je demande à être modo pour lui coller un ban. Parce que faut pas déconner.

Franchement.

----------


## IbZz

> Le premier qui spoile, je demande à être modo pour lui coller un ban. Parce que faut pas déconner.
> 
> Franchement.


Purée, tant d'interdits, c'est tentant.. 

Mais la BD vaut le coup, je résiste. Les nouveaux tomes valent vraiment le coup? J'ai succombé au premier de la nouvelle série il y a quelques années, mais n'étant pas terminé, me laissant pantois dans un doute énorme, je ne l'ai pas beaucoup apprécié. Le numéro 2 et 3 ne sont encore qu'à l'état de préview, ou j'ai mal lu? Ça fait tout de même un bail...

----------


## HoOpla

Ma femme est rousse ( je sais on s'en fou a prioris ) mais quand j'ai relus la quête , j'ai compris a quel point cette BD et surtout Pelisse et ses formes généreuse qui avait alimenté mes fantasmes pré-puber,  avait pu marqué ma vie a tout jamais ........
Rhaaaaaaaa lovely , surtout ma femme  ::):

----------


## Flappie

Pas besoin de Pélisse pour flasher sur les rousses !  ::):  J'avais lu le 1er album du nouveau cycle à sa sortie et j'avais été très déçu par rapport à la Quête. J'en attendais bien plus, surtout que je suis aussi fan du Peter Pan de Loisel, autre référence de la BD. Je vais essayer de m'y remettre, surtout que le dernier tome m'intéresse : j'adore le personnage du Rige.

----------


## Nilsou

Certainement une des meilleurs BD de tout les temps, avec une fin heuuu, ben, ne pas spoiler, hum, magistrale.

Bref, et je rejoint aussi l'avis de hoopla sur les rousses , après avoir lu cette BD, vous ne verrez plus jamais les rousse de la même manière.

C'est bien dommages que cette série soit un peu tombé dans l'oublie, a part dans les magasin spécialisé ou les broquantes ( ::wub::  Mon édition collector qui  date d'une vingtaine d'année, bien épaisses et tout.)

----------


## Aween`

Vive les rousses. \o/

----------


## znokiss

J'ai trouvé tous les albums de la toute première édition. Celle avec une pré-histoire en N&B sur 3-4 pages dans les 2 premiers volumes. A 10€ pièce, dans un magasin d'occase en Suisse. Chanceux je suis.

----------


## Djeursu

Moi, c'est pas vraiment qu'elle soit rousse qui m'a marqué, mais plutôt son anatomie  ::): 

D'ailleurs, je me suis refait tout le premier cycle en voyant la nouvelle bd, primo c'est toujours aussi bon, secundo, bon dieu, meme en ayant vieilli, elle me fait toujours autant d'effet Pelisse !!!

----------


## Teto

Surtout que concernant les formes généreuses de la belle rousse, Loisel ne s'en est jamais caché: Il ne dessinait pas une fille à gros seins pour faire vendre, mais parce qu'il adorait les dessiner! Ce qui s'est confirmé avec Clochette dans Pan.

Heu... Par contre, l'autre série qui a pompé sur la Quête... c'est quoi? J'ai beau suivre le regard, je ne vois que le mur de ma chambre...  ::P:  La série sur les trolls, peut-être? Sinon c'est vrai, si on commence à donner toutes les séries qui ont piqué dans la Quête, on n'a pas fini. C'est dire le *C*lassique que c'est.

Teto.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Mhhh merci pour l'annonce de la sortie du 3, va falloir que je l'offre à mon père pour compléter sa collection s'il ne l'a pas déjà, et je pourrais me refaire toute la série d'un coup  ::):  vraiment très bon le premier cycle, et j'ai l'impression aux vues des preview du T3 que ça démarre enfin!

----------


## kilfou

Perso, j'aime beaucoup les tomes de la préquelle (y en a 3 de parus, dispo dans les bonnes librairies).

Mais c'est quand même un peu différent de la Quête originelle, c'est plus classique avec la lente montée en puissance du jeune Bragon, ses déconvenues en amour... Ça ne me dérange pas parce que c'est TRES bien fait, malgré les années, contrairement aux aventures d'un rouquin (encore...vous savez pourquoi ?) chez un éditeur toulonnais.



Pour ceux qui ont lu la 1° série ONLY


Spoiler Alert! 


Loisel a l'intention de dessiner lui-même un Après la Quête, racontant la déchéance, la folie et la mort de Bragon. One-shot a priori mais va falloir être patient.

----------


## Flappie

Pour l'anecdote, j'ai appris je ne sais plus où que Playboy avait demandé à Loisel de dessiner Pélisse nue pour les pages du magazine coquin, mais que l'auteur a refusé en expliquant qu'il préférait simplement suggérer ses formes (imagination, tout ça). Un grand homme, rien que pour ça.

----------


## IbZz

> ... l'auteur a refusé en expliquant qu'il préférait simplement suggérer ses formes (imagination, tout ça). Un grand homme, rien que pour ça.


C'est vrai, mais un dessin, qu'il représente un nu ou non, ne sait jamais rien faire d'autre que suggérer. Manara y parvient assez bien, d'ailleurs  :B): . Ça reste du dessin! 

Moi ça ne m'aurait pas dérangé de voir la rouquine se dévêtir, juste dans playboy. C'aurait été marrant. Cela dit, je comprends les raisons de Loisel aussi.

Bon, je vais me commander les tomes de la préquelle...

----------


## padow

> Pour ceux qui ont lu la 1° série ONLY


:fapfapfap:

----------


## Spad

J'ai adoré la quête de l'oiseau du temps.
A l'époque j'avais trouvé le premier tome d'avant la quête sympa sans plus avec un goût de "pas assez". Maintenant que ça a bien avancé, il faut vraiment que je me lise les trois à la suite un de ces jours (d'autant que je les ai déjà achetés  ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## jeanba

A l'époque, il y avait deux séries :
"La Quête ..." et "L'Incal". La fin de l'incal m'a convaincu que la drogue, c'est mal
Mais la quête, c'est toute mon adolescence, et la fin ...
La motié au moins de mes copains voulaient envoyer des colis piégés à Loisel et Letendre.
Pour moi, c'est un monument, je n'hésite pas.


Pour Spad (et les autres) : lire les 3 à la suite, c'est vraiment bien car on apprécie vraiment l'unité de l'histoire.

----------


## Leybi

Rhaaaa La Quête... L'une des deux seules bds ou j'ai versé une larme (littéralement) quand j'ai lu les dernières pages  ::cry:: 

Avant la quête c'est très bien... Mais quand même moins que la série originale. La faute à l'histoire déjà connue, et aux persos secondaires très peu développés (Javin, quelqu'un s'en souvient après le premier tome ?) alors que dans la série originale, Bulrog et l'Inconnu ça se posait là en matière de persos secondaires  ::wub:: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Loisel a l'intention de dessiner lui-même un Après la Quête, racontant la déchéance, la folie et la mort de Bragon. One-shot a priori mais va falloir être patient.


Oulah, ça risque d'être saignant, quand on voit le traitement qu'il fait subir aux protagonistes de Peter Pan dans le dernier volume ça fait même carrément peur  ::o: .

----------


## Teto

> A l'époque, il y avait deux séries :
> "La Quête ..." et "L'Incal". La fin de l'incal m'a convaincu que la drogue, c'est mal
> Mais la quête, c'est toute mon adolescence, et la fin ...
> La motié au moins de mes copains voulaient envoyer des colis piégés à Loisel et Letendre.
> Pour moi, c'est un monument, je n'hésite pas.
> 
> 
> Pour Spad (et les autres) : lire les 3 à la suite, c'est vraiment bien car on apprécie vraiment l'unité de l'histoire.





> Rhaaaa La Quête... L'une des deux seules bds ou j'ai versé une larme (littéralement) quand j'ai lu les dernières pages 
> 
> Avant la quête c'est très bien... Mais quand même moins que la série originale. La faute à l'histoire déjà connue, et aux persos secondaires très peu développés (Javin, quelqu'un s'en souvient après le premier tome ?) alors que dans la série originale, Bulrog et l'Inconnu ça se posait là en matière de persos secondaires .





> Oulah, ça risque d'être saignant, quand on voit le traitement qu'il fait subir aux protagonistes de Peter Pan dans le dernier volume ça fait même carrément peur .


  Arrêtez! Vous êtes en train de dire comment ça finit!  ::|:  Bon j'arrête de lire le topic.  ::(:

----------


## eolan

> Pour ceux qui ont lu la 1° série ONLY
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Loisel a l'intention de dessiner lui-même un Après la Quête, racontant la déchéance, la folie et la mort de Bragon. One-shot a priori mais va falloir être patient.


 :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave: 

Maintenant, que je sais ça, le cauchemard de l'attente commence.
Et un spin-off sur Fol de Dol?  ::P:

----------


## kilfou

> Maintenant, que je sais ça, le cauchemard de l'attente commence.
> Et un spin-off sur Fol de Dol?



Le Tendre en parle dans le dernier Casemate...  ::siffle::

----------


## col vert

Ce serait pas un revival de titi et grosminet?

----------


## TheOnlyPA

> Pour ceux qui ont lu la 1° série ONLY
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Loisel a l'intention de dessiner lui-même un Après la Quête, racontant la déchéance, la folie et la mort de Bragon. One-shot a priori mais va falloir être patient.


Cool, pourquoi pas en effet. 
Sinon, le Canard BD est le bienvenu, vu que je vais me remettre à racheter des BD maintenant que je vais retrouver un salaire. Perso, la Quête de l'Oiseau du Temps reste pour moi la référence absolue sur le thème de la Fantasy (avec Légendes des Contrées Oubliées). Tout ce que j'ai lu depuis m'a semblé bien fadasse (mais je ne désespère pas, il me reste encore beaucoup d'auteurs à découvrir)

----------


## HoOpla

Parce que l'argent faut le dépenser ,  je te conseil "La licorne" au edition delcourt... juste pour te mettre sur la paille , mais dans la joie et la bonne humeur.

----------


## Leybi

> (avec Légendes des Contrées Oubliées)


Tiens, j'ai déjà entendu le nom de cette série, mais jamais vu en librairie... C'est vraiment bien ? Du med-fan type donjons&dragons ?

Sinon en med-fan bien sombre je recommande les _Complaintes des Landes Perdues_  ::wub::  (Avec aussi un nouveau cycle en cours).

----------


## TheOnlyPA

> Parce que l'argent faut le dépenser ,  je te conseil "La licorne" au edition delcourt... juste pour te mettre sur la paille , mais dans la joie et la bonne humeur.


Oui, c'est noté dans un coin déjà.  :;):  Apparemment, ça a l'air assez énorme.




> Tiens, j'ai déjà entendu le nom de cette série, mais jamais vu en librairie... C'est vraiment bien ? Du med-fan type donjons&dragons ?
> 
> Sinon en med-fan bien sombre je recommande les _Complaintes des Landes Perdues_  (Avec aussi un nouveau cycle en cours).


Oui, Légendes des Contrées Oubliées de Chevalier et Ségur, paru  en intégrale (il n'y a que 3 tomes de toutes façon), c'est vraiment excellent. Je ne comparerai pas à du DD, l'univers est assez dépaysant, et on suit les péripéties de 3 Nains, dans des contrées merveilleuses, poursuivis par des forces obscures, à la recherche de leur nouveau Roi. C'est très adulte dans le ton et les dessins fourmillent de détails.

Sinon les Complaintes des Landes Perdues, j'ai noté aussi, mais je sais pas comme ça, ça a pas l'air plus attirant que ça. Faudra que j'essaie quand même.

----------


## Teto

> Pour l'anecdote, j'ai appris je ne sais plus où que Playboy avait demandé à Loisel de dessiner Pélisse nue pour les pages du magazine coquin, mais que l'auteur a refusé en expliquant qu'il préférait simplement suggérer ses formes (imagination, tout ça). Un grand homme, rien que pour ça.


Ça c'est sûr. La suite de sa carrière l'a montré, d'ailleurs. -> AU hasard "magasin général".

----------


## kilfou

Euh je sais pas si vous êtes au courant mais Loisel a fait de l'érotique hein...

D'ailleurs, y a une expo en ce moment de ses originaux sur le sujet.  ::siffle:: 

Je vous laisse googler, c'est un peu HC.

----------


## Warzlouf

Une bien belle saga, de celles que je relis de temps en temps en y prenant toujours autant de plaisir.

----------


## znokiss

Dans ce cas, elles doivent bien coller les pages, depuis le temps...

----------


## Non_Identifie

Je dois dire pour ma défense que le trip héroïne à forte proéminence mammaire m'a toujours rebuté, mais je viens juste de commencer à lire la série. Avec le tome 1 et ce que j'ai lu du deuxième, ça se met doucement en route, mais on ne s'ennuie pas. Le dessin demande à être étudié (j'adore ça  ::wub:: ), je me demande qui est l'abruti avec son masque et à ma bibliothèque ils ont l'édition avec les pages noir&blanc (je n'avais pas compris tout de suite que c'était la même histoire, mais pas trop  :tired: ).

Sinon, avec les deux derniers CanardBD, je vois que mon estimation pour le concours doit être bien inférieure à la réalité  ::P: .

----------

